# 87 nissan z31 wont rev accelerate quickly



## 87nis300zxt3t4 (Dec 2, 2014)

So I have an 87 300zx Manuel and I have upgraded my turbo and put a front mount on. Ran great until I ran out of gas than it wouldn't start after I filled it. The problem was the injector pulse so I replaced the distributor. Now it runs but won't take off quickly.I can't even hear the air suck in from the air filter. Could it be my maf. Also the wiring harness came loose From the trans. The sensor closest to the engine the wires actually ripped off. I put them back on but there is no way of telling which one goes where because they are the same color. Could that be my problem. Or is my computer still In diagnostic mode????? Please help.


----------

